# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  منهجية طلب العلم في موريتانيا : للشيخ خالد السبت .

## أبو زارع المدني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين , الرحمن الرحيم , مالك يوم الدين
اللهم صلّ وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين 

حمل : منهجية طلب العلم في موريتانيا 
للشيخ خالد السبت 

نبذة مختصرة عن الموضوع : لقد وجدت العشوائية وعدم الثبات والاضطراب والتذبذب وعدم 
الاستمرار لدى الكثير من طالبي العلم الشرعي؛ فحدث الخلل، وما حدث ذاك إلا عند غياب  
المنهجية السليمة لطلب العلم. فلابد من تلافي الخلل ورسم الطريق الصحيح لمنهجية رائدة  
في طلب العلم، فلابد من التدرج في التعليم والصعود المتأني في سلم العلم. ولقد أجاد بعض  
الأفذاذ في السير على المنهجية الصحيحة فاستوى على سوقه فكان الرسوخ، وأخطأ بعض  
السذج فليس معهم إلا نتف من هنا وهناك وفي هذه المحاضرة يحكي الشيخ نموذج ناجح  
في طلب العلم، وهي منهجية طلاب العلم في شنقيط - موريتانيا -. 
حمل من 
>> هنا << 

منقول من الرابط

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

ملاحظة :
سألت الشيخ خالد حفظه الله عن السفر لطلب العلم في موريتانيا 
فقال لي أمور عدة ومنها أنه ليس كل أحدٍ يتستطيع تحمل ذلك هناك لشظف العيش وما إلى ذلك .

وقال لي أيضا أن على الطالب بالأول أن يطلب العلم على علماء بلده فإن اكتفى بعلم بلده طلب العلم الذي هو خارج بلده - أو كلمة نحوها -

وهذا المقطع هو نفسه الشريط الذي في الأسواق للشيخ بإسم : طلب العلم في الصحراء

----------


## القارء المجتهد

إليكم أيها الإخو الكرام تفريخ المحاضرة
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ

بســــــم الله الرحمــــــــــ  ــن الرحيــــــــــ  ـــــــــــم  الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء المرسلين نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين أما بعد:  فكنا نتحدث من قبل عن بعض المخارج التي يجعلها الإنسان لنفسه ليتفلت من حكم شرعي مقرر، قد قرر الله و جوبه  أو تحريمه تقريرا واضحا بينا لا خفاء فيه،و يفترض اليوم أننا نواصل الحديث عن هذا المعنى و لكن لا بأس أن أقطع الحديث عنه لأحدثكم عن شيء آخر ثم في المرة القادمة إن شاء الله نرجع إلى موضوعنا الأول. لعلي أحدثكم عن تجربة في التعلم و التعليم خرجت علماء،ليكون ذلك جوابا لسؤال دائما نسمعه و يتردد كثيرا،كيف نطلب العلم، فنعطيكم نموذجا مطبقا بشكل واضح في بلد من بلاد المسلمين *موريتانيا*، فتلك البلاد خرجت علماء أفذاذ        و لازالت تخرج ، الناس هناك يتعلمون العلم و يتلقون العلم بطريقة عجيبة، العالم الرجل المتبحر في العلم المتحقق فيه الذي عب منه حتى ارتوى ،نعم يجلس في بادية في الصحراء و لربما جلس في مدينة أشبه بالبادية إن صح أن تسمى مدينة،يجلس هذا العالم في خيمة و يجلس حوله التلاميذ الذين جاءوا من أصقاع الأرض من آسيا و من أفريقيا ،شمال أفريقيا و جنوب أفريقيا ومن أوربا و أمريكا يسكنون الخيام حول هذا العالم، بعضهم جاء بأسرته و بعضهم جاء بمفرده   و بعضهم غير متزوج، يبدأ الإنسان طلب العلم منذ أن يبدأ يدرك في الخامسة تقريبا يبدأ يحفظ القرآن،و لا يفوت سن السابعة عادة إلا قد حفظ القرآن كله ، السابعة إلى الثامنة بإتقان ثم يبدأ يحفظ بعض المتون في التجويد و في قراءة نافع   و أيضا في مبادئ الفقه و في مبادئ العربية، و حينما نقول بعض المتون القصيرة يعني مئة و خمسين بيت ،مئتي بيت هذا لا شيء عندهم ، فهذه يحفظها طلاب الكتاتيب الصغار، الصغار هناك يكتبون بالألواح على الطريقة القديمة التي يتعلم بها الناس و المحبرة و شيء يسمونه القلم و هو عود مبري يكتبون فيه ، و يتعلمون الرسم العثماني منذ الصغر و يحفظون نظما فيه ،فهو يحفظ القرآن و بالرسم العثماني و يتقن قراءة نافع و يتقن التجويد و يتقن قراءة ورش - نعم –،  ثم بعد ذلك يحفظ متونا مختصرة في الفقه و في مبادئ العربية، بعد ذلك ينتقل قليلا فيحفظ المعلقات و يحفظ أشياء في الأدب كالمقامات مثلا،و يحفظ أيضا البيقونية في علوم الحديث ، و يحفظ بعض المنظومات في أصول الفقه ثم ينتقل و يرتفع أكثر فيحفظ مشاء الله من الأشعار، و يحفظ ألفية السيوطي في العلوم الثلاثة في البديع و البيان و ..،و يحفظ الكوكب الساطع في أصول الفقه حوالي ألف و أربع مئة بيت، أو يحفظ مراقي السعود قريبا من ألف بيت، و يحفظ ألفية العراقي في مصطلح الحديث ، و يحفظ  مثلث الكلام قريبا من ثلاثة آلاف بيت، و يحفظ نظما في أصول الفقه أحيانا سبعة عشر بيت في فقه الإمام مالك رأيناهم و هم شباب صغار، الشيخ عالمهم هذا ينظم الفقه في سبعة عشر ألف بيت و نراهم ، هو لم يطبع يملي عليهم فيكتبونه و يحفظونه ثم يأتون و يشرح لهم هذه الأبيات، بعضهم حفظ منه الآلاف و هي في طور النظم، و بعضهم حفظ منها المئات، فيترددون عليه في كل يوم ،انقطعوا من كل شيء إلا من العلم،و يحفظون أشياء فوق ذلك ، يحفظون أشياء زائدة على ذلك، بعضهم يحفظ الصحيحين بعضهم يحفظ بلوغ المرام أما حفظ الأربعين النووية و ألفية ابن مالك في النحو فهذه يكاد يحفظها الجميع -نعم-، حفظ القرآن و ألفية ابن مالك هذا لا شيء بالنسبة لحفظهم-نعم- هو قليل(...........كأن الشيخ يرد على أحدهم)لكن منهم من يحفظ قراءات أخرى،كثير من هؤلاء الذين يتقدمون يقرؤون بالقراءات العشر و من طرق كثيرة ،و لربما يصلي الواحد منهم في كل يوم في قراءة و من طريق آخر -نعم-،قوم قد انقطعوا لهذا الأمر فحصلوا منه كثيرا كثيرا، و تجد العالم و حوله شباب صغار أحيانا إذا رأيت الواحد منهم لربما تقول لا يحفظ الفاتحة من هيأته ،و هذا يحرك رجل الشيخ و يعمل له كما يقال مساج،و الثاني يحك رأس الشيخ و يآنسه و الشيخ يشرح-نعم-،و حوله إذا رأيتهم تقول هؤلاء لا يحفظون شيا، أعمارهم أربعة عشر خمسة عشر ثلاثة عشر عشرين و ما شابه ذلك، و الشيخ كلما يتكلم كلما تأتي قضية يقول و قد نظمنا فيها بعض الأبيات ايممم فيأتي هذا و يكر الأبيات التي نظمها الشيخ ، ثم يذكر قضية ثانية و يقول نظمنا فيها بعض الأبيات ايممم فيكرها هذا هذه الأبيات ، و هكذا حول الشيخ شيء مذهل عجيب جدا لا يكاد يصدقه الإنسان، لا يحفظون الذي في الكتب فقط بل يحفظون ما قاله الشيخ في المناسبات، -نعم- و أحيانا رثاء مثل رثاء الشيخ ابن باز -رحمه الله- أو رثاء للشيخ ابن عثيمين -رحمه الله- أو نحو ذلك، يسمعون و يحفظون –نعم-، الواحد منهم يأخذ هذه الأبيات من ألفية ابن مالك مثلا يكررها سائر اليوم و لربما ما تأتيه النوبة في اليوم الثاني تأتيه في اليوم الثالث النوبة، فهو جالس لمدة يومين وهو يكرر هذه الأبيات و يكرر شرحها تجده يحفظ ألفية ابن مالك و ألف بيت على ألفية ابن مالك التي هي الاحمرار –نعم-، و يحفظ شرحها لناظم الاحمرار و هو ابن بونه يحفظ الشرح أيضا نعم،فأقول بهذه الطريقة الانقطاع للعلم أورثهم هذا التحصيل الكبير العظيم، و هذه العلوم التي يتخرج منها الواحد منهم يعني أن يحفظ مثلا ألفية العراقي بعد حفظ البيقونية و أن يحفظ الاحمرار بعد حفظ الألفية مثلا و بعد حفظ الاجرومية أو نظم الاجرومية،أو حفظ ملحة الإعراب - نعم- ، و حفظ القراءات العشر بعد حفظ  قراءة نافع مثلا و ما شابه ذلك، أقول ينما يحفظ الإنسان هذه الأشياء و يتمها و لامية الأفعال يكون عمره قريبا من السابعة عشر، يكون قد أتقن هذه الأشياء جميعا، بعد السبعة عشر سنة يبدأ عاد يتفنن يزداد يحفظ مثلث الكلام ثلاث آلاف بيت، يحفظ نظما طويلا في فروع مذهب الإمام مالك –رحمه الله- يحفظ أشياء أخرى يتخيرها كما يريد، هذا بعد تقريبا السابعة عشر. إذا وصل عمر سبعة عشر سنة يستطيع أن يدرس جميع هذه العلوم، و طريقتهم أن الشيخ يأتي و يدرس لهذا الطالب فهو يدرس المتون التي درسها لصغار الطلبة، يدرسها لهم و يراجعها لهم و إذا أشكل عليهم شيء  يراجعونه فيها، و الشيخ يستقبل الجميع و يقرأ عليه كل من جاءت نوبته و يسمع منهم، و لربما جاءت طفلة عمرها أربعة سنوات فقال أبوها أريد أن تقرأ عليك سورة من القرآن فتقرأ سورة قصيرة و الشيخ يسمع نعم، فهو لا يرد أحدا بل رأيت بعض الأعاجم لا يعرفون العربية أصلا و الشيخ يعلمهم مبادئ في العربية و هو عالم كبير نحرير، يصح أن تقول عنه عالم فعلا نعم،فأقول هذا شيء عجيب و آية من آيات الله عز و جل في خلقه، و ليس واحدا و لا اثنان و لا ثلاثة ولا أربعة كثر،أما الذين عندهم قدرة على تدريس ألفية ابن مالك و لامية الأفعال و مراقي السعود فهذا عامة الطلبة الذين هم في المرحلة الأخيرة في المرحلة الثالثة، عامتهم يدرسون هذه الأشياء جميعا فهذه أشياء ليس فيها ندرة في الطاقات التي ممكن تدرسها أو قلة أو إعواز لا، و إنما هذه قضية منتشرة تمشي و عامة الطلبة ممكن أنهم يدرسون هذا، لكن كثير من الطلاب يريدون كما يقال العلو في التلقي و الأخذ من المشايخ العلماء الكبار، فأقول هذه طرية أو تجربة مطبقة و مجربة أخرجت علماء و لازالت تخرج – نعم-، و أعظم سبب في ذلك أظن أنه  الانقطاع للعلم ،فالعلم إذا أعطيته كلك أعطاك بعضه و إذا أعطيته بعضك لم يعطك شيا  هذه قضية أساسية، هؤلاء الناس تتعجب تسألهم لماذا تسكنون في الصحراء لماذا تصرون على البقاء في  صحراء و هي صحراء قاحلة تماما، فالجواب أنهم يريدون الانصراف عن شواغل المدنية  طبعا ما هي شواغل المدنية، المدينة العاصمة بكاملها هي أشبه بهجرة كما يقال عندنا في البادية، فأي شواغل عندهم ، و مع ذلك يعتبرون هذا من الصوارف و الشواغل و أنه أمر يشوش الذهن هذا جانب، الجانب الثاني الحرص على أكل الحلال رأينا قوما يصلون الليل و يصومون النهار ، و بعض علمائهم لا يشرب إلا حليب الإبل التي و رثها من أجداده، هذا العالم  يقول كل من أدركت و كل من حفظت و كل من نعرف في نسبنا هم علماء،يدرسون بهذه الطريقة، فيتورعون غاية التورع في قضايا المكاسب المأكل  المشرب فأين الذين لا يعرفون الورع اين الذين لا يحضرون إلا في منتصف العمل أو الدوام،أين الذين يخرجون قبل نهاية وقت العمل و إذا نوقشوا فلهم ألف حجة و تبرير،أين الورع عند طلبة العلم و هم أولى الناس به و الأمر الثالث، قلنا الانقطاع للعلم و الثاني أكل الحلال و الحرص عليه و الورع ،و الأمر الثالث البعد عن الصوارف و الشواغل و الأمور التي تشغل.بمعنى لو أنك أتيت بصبي عمره ست سنوات أو خمس سنوات و وضعته في هاته التي يسمونها محبرة عند هذا العالم في هذه البادية أو في هذه التي يسمونها المدرسة و هي ليست مدرسة خيام و هذه خيمة هذا العالم يأتون و يقرؤون عليه، فلو وضعت صبيا متفتح الذهن يستطيع أن يحفظ يفهم متوسط الذكاء لا أقول شديد الذكاء، لو وضعته منذ السادسة بحيث أنه يسير سيرا صحيحا بإذن الله عز و جل أنه لا يصل السنة السابعة عشر من عمره إلا  و قد حفظ مهمات العلم و أساسياته و المتون المتقدمة في كل فن من الفنون و عمره سبعة عشر سنة نعم، و أما طريقتهم في التعلم فهم فالشيخ لا يرد أحدا لا يقول له اقرأ هذا الكتاب إلا إذا استشاره ،فإذا رأى أنه لا يصلح لهذا الكتاب نهاه يقول له لا تقرأ فيه لا يصلح لك، و يقتصرون على القليل يقرؤون بيت بيتين ثلاثة، الغالب أنهم لا يجمعون أكثر من فن في اليوم الواحد، في اليوم يقرأ نحو خلاص نحو فهو يقرأه في أو النهار ثم يراجع سائر النهار يراجع الأبيات          و يكررها مئات المرات و يكرر شرحها الذي سمعه من الشيخ و هم لا يكادون يكتبون بحضرة الشيخ شيء،و إنما يكتبون بعدما يذهبون هناك و إذا خفي عليهم شيء أو نسوا شيا سألوا الطلبة الذين قبلهم يعني المتقدمين و هكذا،فهذه التجربة خرجت علماء و نحن للأسف الشديد نحن يشغلنا أشياء كثيرة جدا و نعطي العلم القليل من الأوقات فضول الأوقات و نجعل الأساس هو العمل و الوظيفة و أشغال الدنيا و الفراغ له العلم نعم،ثم نحن نجمع معه علوما أخرى، أحيانا ندرس في تخصصات بعيدة و نريد أن نتخرج علماء و طلبة علم متميزين هذا لا يمكن أن يكون نعم،و لذلك أقول نسأل الله عز و جل أن يبارك في الجهود و أن يرزقنا و إياكم العلم النافع و العمل الصالح و أن يهيأ لهذه الأمة أمر رشد يعز فيه أهل طاعته و يذل فيه أهل معصيته و يأمر فيه بالمعروف و ينهى فيه عن المنكر فالأمة أحوج ما تكون اليوم إلى علماء ربانيين يقودونها و يرشدونها و يوجهونها نعم، هي أحوج إلى هؤلاء العلماء من الطعام و الشراب بل و النفس.  أسأل الله عز وجل أن ينفعنا و إياكم بما سمعنا و أن يجعلنا و إياكم ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه و صلى الله و سلم على نبينا محمد و آله و صحبه.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ
إنتهى.
يمكنكم التحميل من المرفقات

----------

